# Inner city fishing spots?



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon and I were talking about starting a helpfull discussion for those living in the city who just don't have the time to drive a long ways to go fishing. Maybe it's just a spot to stop at after work to wet a line or a place to teach the kiddos how to fish without buying an expensive boat or wading with sharks!

Ill start with a few local spots I know of on the west side of Houston. Addicks rerservoir has many small ponds and a few slightly larger lakes and from I am hearing, pretty good fishing spots from the bank.

I have fished Oyster creek in Sugarland once and whatever I hooked into broke off my Trout rod set up with 12lb XL. I see alot of guys fish Langham Creek at I-10 and the Highway 6 exit one the westbound side. Done that too!

Post em up boys! This isn't about finding secret fishing holes. Just something for relaxing fishing and somewhere to take the kids. Or for old men who work 7 days a week and hasen't fished in allmost two years. :headknock


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Believe it or not Gary, I have caught a few quality bass out of the lakes around Transco Towers.
I also caught quite a few bass out of the Baywood Country Club golf ponds as a kid. (my parents had a membership back then)


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> Believe it or not Gary, I have caught a few quality bass out of the lakes around Transco Towers.
> I also caught quite a few bass out of the Baywood Country Club golf ponds as a kid. (my parents had a membership back then)


I fish the transco ponds quite frequently as well. I have caught multiple bass over 5 pounds and one that weighed 6.3. There is another tiny pond off Allen Pkwy right close to downtown by the historic houses that i have caught a few nice bass at as well. It is a very very small pond you can cast across it easy.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Fishaholic said:


> I fish the transco ponds quite frequently as well. I have caught multiple bass over 5 pounds and one that weighed 6.3. There is another tiny pond off Allen Pkwy right close to downtown by the historic houses that i have caught a few nice bass at as well. It is a very very small pond you can cast across it easy.


Yeah, I was holding out on the weights. I'll bet it is all elbows over there for a while. lol 
I released all of mine. you?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> Believe it or not Gary, I have caught a few quality bass out of the lakes around Transco Towers.
> I also caught quite a few bass out of the Baywood Country Club golf ponds as a kid. (my parents had a membership back then)


Baywood in Pasadena? They closed down Edit. Big Auction sign covers the sign for this weekend. looks mowed still but aint see a golfer.:cop: http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/auctionview.cgi?lid=544794&kwd=&zip=&category=8


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Baywood in Pasadena? They closed down Edit. Big Auction sign covers the sign for this weekend. looks mowed still but aint see a golfer.:cop: http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/auctionview.cgi?lid=544794&kwd=&zip=&category=8


Wow. Go get them before they fill the ponds. Lots of good size bass in there.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> Wow. Go get them before they fill the ponds. Lots of good size bass in there.


I may head on over on my 4 wheeler but I don't eat bass:headknock I'm sure someone will pick it up. It's a nice course.

I saw 15 deer over at the driving range a week or so ago. And a hunter in fulll camo? across the street locking the gate.


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

That place isn't too far from me. There is a walking trail not to far from there on Red Bluff. I see a lot of people fishing by that creek that's close by.


----------



## buckeye trout (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you, for the inner city areas but where exactly are they direction will help some of us a ton


----------



## WesG (Sep 28, 2007)

I caught some nice bass at Tom Bass park over the summer. There are always a ton of people there on weekends or when it's nice but there aren't a lot of people fishing. And the one's that are sit on the pier. If you're walking the shoreline there's always plenty of room.


----------



## megjur (Jan 4, 2006)

When you talk about the Transco pond..is it the pond called "Lakes of Post Oak" right off of the loop south of the tower?


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Alot of your harris county flood control ditches produce some nice bass and awesome pan fishing. Thats where my dad taught me how to fly fish.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

megjur said:


> When you talk about the Transco pond..is it the pond called "Lakes of Post Oak" right off of the loop south of the tower?


 yes


----------



## blueaddiction (Aug 11, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> Believe it or not Gary, I have caught a few quality bass out of the lakes around Transco Towers.
> I also caught quite a few bass out of the Baywood Country Club golf ponds as a kid. (my parents had a membership back then)


are you talking about the lakes inside the transco 1,2,3,4 streets??


----------



## imacintyre (Nov 12, 2008)

Live here in the middle of Houston; when I want to just catch a quick fish, I will usually head to Buffalo Bayou. There is a nice spot next to The Aquarium and the Theaters (Alley, Wortham, etc.) where you can fish.

Throw out some dead shrimp or a live crawfish and get a catfish hit in no time....


----------



## blueaddiction (Aug 11, 2006)

yeah nvm didnt see duck commanders post but that solves my question lol anyways what is the bait of choice???


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

In Old Katy, Peckham Park is a good place. Tons of perch and catfish and I have caught a 4 lb bass out of there. 

Fishing with minnows.


----------



## blueaddiction (Aug 11, 2006)

i searched the park and when i looked on google maps i dont see a pond around that area is it the same as mary jo peckham park??


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

Theres also the san jac river off of 59 in the 1960 area and Jesse Jones park on 1960 and Kenswick.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

We got the best inner city fishing in the State up here!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, Mary Jo Peckham Park is the same one.


----------

